# "Enclosed Worlds" Latest Underwater Perspectives



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

h




































Worlds Apart. As much as it is challenging to create a healthy and thriving fish tank, there is something fascinating about cultivating miniature ecosystems on a small desk – having live fish, shrimp, snails, plants, and micro-infusoria co-existing with one another inside tiny, enclosed environments. Nano tanks are a constant reminder of the immense power & responsibility that humans have in shaping our natural world and that life thrives within our oceans, rivers, and water bodies within a very delicate balance. (literally-nano tanks crash faster than larger tanks)


----------



## tune4jack (Jan 18, 2013)

Love it, I've always been a fan of region specific tanks!

What are the spotted fish with the orange stripes on their fins? I noticed them at a fish store but didn't care enough to ask at the time, but they are really nice looking!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

tune4jack said:


> What are the spotted fish with the orange stripes on their fins? I noticed them at a fish store but didn't care enough to ask at the time, but they are really nice looking!


Those are Celestial Pearl Danio (Celestichthys margaritatus) or CPD for short. Peaceful small fish, reaching barely an inch in total length.
Previously called Galaxy Rasbora, but was incorrect and in fact is a Danio.

If you like those, there are also Celestichthys erythromicron (just noticed, they are in pic above the CPD's).


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Man. These are awesome.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

If you ever have the time, can you list each biotopes fauna and flora list? Water parameters too maybe?

And I am curious what species you have had successfully reproduce in these tanks!

I've never seen a "clear" peacock gudgeon like that. They usually have a pink body color (maybe the lights just came on/were off?). Not "critiquing", just pointing it out in case that may be a concern for you to look into.

Nice work! Any spoilers on the upcoming set up?


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

What fish is that on the second picture? With the neon green fins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Reply*



WaterLife said:


> If you ever have the time, can you list each biotopes fauna and flora list? Water parameters too maybe?
> 
> And I am curious what species you have had successfully reproduce in these tanks!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I believe that is a juvenile Peacock Gudgeon because it has not grown to maturity yet (it is currently about 1 inch long). Adult Peacock Gudgeons are much larger in size and have the fully pink body color. I am not really trying to breed any species in these tanks except for the crystal bee shrimp. I know that the female Celestial Pearl Danios had spawned a few times, but they always had a buffet with the eggs. 

Upcoming setups would probably include a North American Nano Biotope with Pygmy Sunfish and Least Killifish and a African Biotope with a species of African killifish or even Shell-dweller cichlids. Another goal is also to try breeding pure-bred wild endler livebearers and other species of dwarf shrimp. I am trying to collect "nano species" from around the world, but it can be difficult, because not all of them are available in the local fish stores. I'm also exclusively using Fluval Spec tanks because people sell them for really cheap ($20-$50 on Criagslist) in my community, and they have overpowered filtration. 

Water parameters for all the tanks are currently at around gH 4-6, pH 6.8, and temperatures ranging from 23-26 degrees celsius. I will try to catalogue a flora/fauna list, but it is pretty difficult because my pet store did not provide actual names for many of the plant species.

Bump:


Aquascaping Chef said:


> What fish is that on the second picture? With the neon green fins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a actually a Peacock Gudgeon/Goby (Tateundina ocellicauda). It is from the Oceania Region (Papua New Guinea) and it can be suitable for nano tanks. It actually has yellow edging on its fins, but in this picture, it appears green because of the green stem plants behind its translucent fins. 

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/tateurndina-ocellicauda/


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

Bump: 

That is a actually a Peacock Gudgeon/Goby (Tateundina ocellicauda). It is from the Oceania Region (Papua New Guinea) and it can be suitable for nano tanks. It actually has yellow edging on its fins, but in this picture, it appears green because of the green stem plants behind its translucent fins. 

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/tateurndina-ocellicauda/[/QUOTE]


Thanks, all these tanks look awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manfjourde (Feb 2, 2016)

geealexg said:


> Worlds Apart. As much as it is challenging to create a healthy and thriving fish tank, there is something fascinating about cultivating miniature ecosystems on a small desk – having live fish, shrimp, snails, plants, and micro-infusoria co-existing with one another inside tiny, enclosed environments. Nano tanks are a constant reminder of the immense power & responsibility that humans have in shaping our natural world and that life thrives within our oceans, rivers, and water bodies within a very delicate balance. (literally-nano tanks crash faster than larger tanks)


Any chance you have a list of the plants you have in your tanks? I'm wanting a simple yet awesome setup like you.


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

I just LOVE all your miniature ecosystems! So inspiring!!


----------



## Panw (Jan 20, 2016)

Beautiful! Are you doing this for a show or just for fun? How much maintenance you have to do on each tank?


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Gorgeous setup. What is the fish in the pic above the cpd?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

thedood said:


> Gorgeous setup. What is the fish in the pic above the cpd?


Emerald Dwarf Rasbora (Celestichthys erythromicron)

relative of CPD

Celestichthys erythromicron (Microrasbora erythromicron, Danio erythromicron) ? Seriously Fish


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

@WaterLife Thanks! To the op those are really gorgeous fish you have, thanks for sharing!


----------

